# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What 125mm angle grinder to buy?

## Jonesy_SA

Hey guys,
Been looking for a 125mm angle grinder for DIY. Usual steel work aswell as some zec disc masonry stuff. Bunnings have quite a few in the $75 range including Ryobi, Makita, AEG, Ozito. The ozito is about $63 all others are around $75 up and roughly 700w. The AEG however is around 1000w. I like the look of the AEG but wasn't sure if this brand is still reasonable quality or the pick of the bunch?

----------


## r3nov8or

I am impressed with my AEG tools I bought at Bunnings (multitool/drill driver/impact drill combo). Would buy again.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've got an AEG and it is fine. My only complaint would be that its easy to bump the switch off when holding it (in probably the wrong position  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Can you get a shroud with vacuum/dust extractor attachment?
I have seen photos of them attached to angle grinders but not sure if it was aftermarket or not?

----------


## rod1949

About 10 or 15 years ago I brought a throw away type (un-known brand) 100mm (I know not same size) angle grinder from Bunnings for something like $12.00. I still have and use it today, its gearing is noisy and allways has been.  In addition I have several other Ozito tools (I think they came with 3 year warranties).  So I wouldn't overlook the cheaper tools.

----------


## phild01

I have two 125mm from Aldi that work fine (I think they were about $30 each).  I gave up with brand name angle grinders long ago, just buy cheapies and throw away.  Some just never die and some do.  For the bigger grinders I would stick with brand names.

----------


## Random Username

What Phil01 said. 
As much as I dislike the idea of disposable power tools, for simple inexact tool types the cheapies are just fine.

----------


## ringtail

6 year warranty on the AEG is hard to pass up. Bosch blue come up now and then for $89 on special too

----------


## Jonesy_SA

You guys are swinging me to the cheap side. My 100mm was purchased from a store like aldi in 2002 for $20 and still going strong. I thought AEG was German but now they are just manufactured under the name rights by Techtronics? Good warranty but not a precision tool so no need for the premium. Ill compare up close and see which follows me home.

----------


## r3nov8or

> About 10 or 15 years ago I brought a throw away type (un-known brand) 100mm (I know not same size) angle grinder from Bunnings for something like $12.00. I still have and use it today, its gearing is noisy and allways has been.  In addition I have several other Ozito tools (I think they came with 3 year warranties).  So I wouldn't overlook the cheaper tools.

  Does XU1 ring a bell? I still have two of those. Think they were $18 when i got them. One was wobbly as hell out of the box and replaced same day. The lock button broke on one recently, fixed with a big nail when i change disks  :Smilie:   but they still go. Not a precision tool, but if I had to use one everyday I'd go higher.

----------


## phild01

I agree to go higher if a constant user, but if you buy a bunch of cheapies you find the tool with the right blade every time.
This is what I do, flap sander in one, ultra thin cutting blade in another and diamond blade in another etc.
Also it beats me why 100mm grinders are popular when a 115mm has the same body size with far better blade life.

----------


## paddyjoy

I have a cheapy as well, think it's the XU1. Works a treat my only complaint is that in future I would like to have one with a push button rather than a sliding button so that if you happen to drop it accidentally it won't stay running.

----------


## METRIX

For DIY use, I don't think you can pass up the AEG, at $79 with 6 year warranty, 1100W, antivibe it's a bargain, if I was looing at cheapie this would be my first choice. AEG 1100W 125mm Corded Angle Grinder I/N 6230120 | Bunnings Warehouse 
For trade use I have two 100mm Metabo's, they are both still going strong after 10 and 5 years, never faultered, Metabo have a good reputation for their quality grinders with Marathon Motors (German made ones)

----------


## Marc

I have a collection of grinders, from a 30 years old all aluminium Hitachi, several Makita, Dewalt, Bosh yet the one I actually use all the time are the old Hitachi I have set with a steel brush and my favorite, Milwaukee. Can't beat the Milwaukee, soft start, no tool disk change, dead man switch and rat tail grip plus 1500W. Milwaukee tools AG16-125XC 125 mm (5") Angle Grinder, 1520W | United Tools

----------


## Jonesy_SA

What about circular saws, precision or not? Would the likes of Ozito etc be sufficient or is there more to them? I have only used quality saws so have no comparison.
Cheers

----------


## phild01

As for saws I would stick to a good recommended brand.  BTW never liked my 20yo Hitachi, for that era Makita was much better.

----------


## METRIX

> What about circular saws, precision or not? Would the likes of Ozito etc be sufficient or is there more to them? I have only used quality saws so have no comparison.
> Cheers

  Depends on the size saw you want, for 184mm if you are after a cheap saw, the Bosch Green is a good DIY machine, accurate and powerful $79 Bosch 1500W 184mm Circular Saw I/N 6200253 | Bunnings Warehouse 
If you are after something better, I have always had Makita and these seem to last the distance, this one is a powerful one, 1800w in a 7 1/4 and has had a beating without complaint, (even got totally drenched once when the apprentice picked up a plastic from the roof which had about 30 liters of water on it and dumped it onto the saw), survived and is still going. Makita 1800W 185mm (7-1/4") Circular Saw 
This one is also a nice saw for detailed / fiddly cuts, gives a nice finish. Makita 950W 160mm (6-1/4") Circular Saw 
 Stay away from the ozito's etc, as you can get a decent quality brand name for $20 more, so why would you bother with them.

----------


## justonething

> As for saws I would stick to a good recommended brand.  BTW never liked my 20yo Hitachi, for that era Makita was much better.

   Yeah, my Makita is nearly 30 year old. Still good. In fact I like all my makita tools bought during that era.

----------

